# What was your favorite fictional spacecraft?



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 3, 2012)

Although I loved Star Trek and Lost in Space, I always liked the Eagles on Space 1999. They seemed to me the most realistic designs, especially given NASA's propensity for modular construction in that era.


----------



## envirotex (Apr 3, 2012)

Millenium Falcon...the hod-rodded muscle car in a galaxy far, far away.

...or Eagle 5.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 3, 2012)

The Winnebago from Space Balls!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 3, 2012)

X-wing or the ship from Flight of the Navigator when it would transform into "time travel" mode.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 3, 2012)

Galactica circa 1977


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Megamaid


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2012)

It didn't have a name, but I liked the ship from the _Flight of the Navigator_


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 3, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> The Winnebago from Space Balls!


There's only one man who would dare give me the raspberry: Lone Star!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> It didn't have a name, but I liked the ship from the _Flight of the Navigator_


that was cool...the little pet creature was cool too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 3, 2012)

Major Highway said:


> The Death Star, only because I think it would be cool to build your own planet. I think I would make it a bit harder to destroy though.


All right, look-you're a roofer, and some juicy government contract comes your way; you got the wife and kids and the two-story in suburbia - this is a government contract, which means all sorts of benefits. All of a sudden these left-wing militants blast you with lasers and wipe out everyone within a three-mile radius. You didn't ask for that. You have no personal politics. You're just trying to scrape out a living.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 3, 2012)

A Bob's Big Boy.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 3, 2012)

Your mom.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 3, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Major Highway said:
> 
> 
> > The Death Star, only because I think it would be cool to build your own planet. I think I would make it a bit harder to destroy though.
> ...


Clerks?


----------



## csb (Apr 3, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> It didn't have a name, but I liked the ship from the _Flight of the Navigator_


I made a reference about this movie around some people in their early 20s and got blank stares. I felt really old. I compared the Cloud Gate (The Bean) sculpture in Chicago to this ship.

And I have to go with the ST:NG Enterprise.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 3, 2012)

From Voyage to The Bottom of The Sea...The Aerosub just because a vehicle that can fly and work as a submarine has to kick ass.






Sorry...You said spacecraft so the Millennium Falcon has my vote too.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 4, 2012)

Millennium Falcon from movies, guy-king (spelling?) from the 80's cartoon. Guy king could kick the sh!t out of the ship from star blazers. 

Oh the memories


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 4, 2012)

I liked the ship in DarkStar, too. Good dark humor movie.

Flight of the Navigator was an awesome, and underrated, film.



Dark Knight said:


> From Voyage to The Bottom of The Sea...The Aerosub just because a vehicle that can fly and work as a submarine has to kick ass.


Moebius has a good model of that (along with other Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea and Lost in Space stuff).


----------



## Supe (Apr 4, 2012)

The LEXX


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 4, 2012)

I always like the space Trans Am from Major Boobage.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 4, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > It didn't have a name, but I liked the ship from the _Flight of the Navigator_
> ...


As I mentioned above, I still thought the ship looked cooler when it was in "turbo" or "time travel" mode. "Compliance!"


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 4, 2012)

The only unfortunate aspect of that movie is Ms. Horseface.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 4, 2012)

^ are you referring to SJP?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 4, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> The only unfortunate aspect of that movie is Ms. Horseface.


She was just a pony back then.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 4, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Major Highway said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 4, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


+1000

_"Hey Blimpo, oink oink, too many twinkies"_






except, was the voice of "Max" the internal robot thing really Pee Wee?




=


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^ Every time I saw that movie I would laugh so hard at the twinkie comment. :lmao:

And I don't think the voice-over for MAX was actually Pee-Wee. There were parts in the movie where he did talk like him though. So either it was Pee-Wee for those few parts or the main voice was really good at impersonating him.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 4, 2012)

Millenium Falcon, hands down. I've been eyeballing one to buy for me Mini Chuck.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 5, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^^^ Every time I saw that movie I would laugh so hard at the twinkie comment. :lmao:
> 
> And I don't think the voice-over for MAX was actually Pee-Wee. There were parts in the movie where he did talk like him though. So either it was Pee-Wee for those few parts or the main voice was really good at impersonating him.


Nope, it was Paul Reubens, aka PeeWee that did the voice of Max.

The thing that bothered me about the time travel mode shape was the air intakes. I doubt it was an air breather or a mass driver propulsion system, so what up with the intakes?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Nope, it was Paul Reubens, aka PeeWee that did the voice of Max.


Wow, cool. I guess when he was talking normal for the first few parts when he met the boy, it didn't sound like the typical "Pee-wee" voice.

And those weren't air intakes, those were quantum torpedo launchers. :thumbs:


----------



## humner (Apr 5, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Although I loved Star Trek and Lost in Space, I always liked the Eagles on Space 1999. They seemed to me the most realistic designs, especially given NASA's propensity for modular construction in that era.


I agree. As a kid I even had the model.


----------



## humner (Apr 5, 2012)

Of course there are all of the Spell Jammers, but I seriously doubt anyone on here know what they are all about.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 5, 2012)

The bad guys always had the coolest vehicles - Tie Fighters from Star Wars, or Cylon Raiders from Battlestar get my vote.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 7, 2012)

Chucktown PE said:


> Millenium Falcon, hands down. I've been eyeballing one to buy for me Mini Chuck.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 7, 2012)

I know it's not technically a spacecraft, but I like the Nebuchadnezzar from the Matrix.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 7, 2012)

Does it occupy space? Then it is a space craft.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's one designed to penetrate deep space.


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 9, 2012)

csb said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > It didn't have a name, but I liked the ship from the _Flight of the Navigator_
> ...


I got Flight of the Navigator for $5 for my kids last Christmas break.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 13, 2012)

Good topic!

I'd almost say the Millenium Falcon, but it always bothered me that a cargo ship had no cargo bay.... WTF, where did Han carry his goods? How did he make a profit with that thing?

I'm more partial to the Serenity, from the TV series Firefly. It had a drive-in cargo bay, and some really cool living space. It was more what I would have though the Millenium Falcon should have been.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2012)

I looked up the kid from flight of the navigator and that was one of his last movies be ever made he now works in a sporting goods store...?

I really like the ship from "the last star fighter "

I've been meaning to find that movie on DVD to watch it with my kids... I have it on VHS but nothing to play it on... You know the movie about Alex, the kidf from the trailer park that the aliens put a arcade game in the rec room to find a pilot to save them from (whomever their enemy was)


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## csb (Apr 17, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> I looked up the kid from flight of the navigator and that was one of his last movies be ever made he now works in a sporting goods store...?
> 
> I really like the ship from "the last star fighter "
> 
> I've been meaning to find that movie on DVD to watch it with my kids... I have it on VHS but nothing to play it on... You know the movie about Alex, the kidf from the trailer park that the aliens put a arcade game in the rec room to find a pilot to save them from (whomever their enemy was)


Yes! My dad and I would watch The Last Starfighter all the time...on VHS.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 17, 2012)

A GunStar in Death blossoms mode:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Are you talking about my Avatar?

You can find the movie on bit torrent. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2012)

Can't believe I never made that connection....

Trying to find it on DVD as I type!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 18, 2012)

I wonder if the Constellation program that Obama killed would count as a fictional spacecraft now.

Saw Apollo 18 last night and they had a pretty good replica of the Soviet lunar module.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 1, 2012)

^ Dropship from Aliens


----------



## frazil (May 1, 2012)




----------



## envirotex (May 1, 2012)

^^^Marvin. Always the foil to Bugs. My favorite.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 2, 2012)

^ You make me very angry!


----------



## Exception Collection (May 2, 2012)

Movies? Serenity.

TV Shows? If stations count, Babylon 5. If they don't, the Andromeda Ascendant.

Books? I don't remember the name of it, but it's in Exiles to Glory by Jerry Pournelle - it's a water tank that the heroes make modifications to (so they can escape the asteroid they're marooned on, and get to the main asteroid base). I also like the _Lunatic_ from the Star Wars expanded universe: It's a smuggling compartment (like the one in the Millenium Falcon) with a rocket engine and R2 unit attached to it, used for temporary travel.


----------

